# Elizabetown NC - female with mange



## darkrain (Jul 10, 2002)

Does anyone know what happened to the female black German Shepherd full of mange that was at Bladen County in NC?

I don't see her listing.


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

i believe she was moved to non-urgent. she was pulled but still needs a rescue.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Lenore,
Here's the link...

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=734378&page=1#Post734378


----------

